# Anti aging treatments-what are you using?



## Zoey (Jan 18, 2006)

Of course I am talking about preventing not curing.

What are you ladies using?

I am using mild cleanser and toners and moisturizers with as much antioxidants as possible and always use SPF at least 15(in cloudy winter days) and 30 all other days(products also with UVA protection)

Is there anything else you would add?

I heard some people are using derivates of vitamin A,some AHA and BHA...


----------



## audrey (Jan 18, 2006)

SPF 15 is a must for me, but I do not use any anti-aging products as I am not sure what is good for my age (37).


----------



## Leony (Jan 18, 2006)

Sunscreen or moisturizer with at least SPF 15 for me.


----------



## hissycat (Jan 18, 2006)

20% glycolic acid cleanser, microdermabrasion kit 2ce a week, sunscreen (the most important!). I want to find some kind of serum/night cream type product but still need to research. Oh, and I want to go back to using Vit C b/c that is supposed to be really helpful.

Naturally, can you recommend a good copper product (name brand) for around the eyes?


----------



## Zoey (Jan 18, 2006)

Kim,do you know of any products -especially high SpF sunscreen,serum and toner with loads of antioxidants and some with other not to 'aggresive' stuff?


----------



## Zoey (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks Kim,will take a look!

I know Hauschka pretty well and I don't like it one bit!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 18, 2006)

My routine covers the skin nutritionally as well as externally. Hey, it's a living organ and definitely is a mirror of our internal health. :icon_bigg So...

*Externally:*

*Cleanser AM/PM:*

Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil or Weleda Iris Cleansing Lotion Classic (AM only)

*Toning/Extra Moisture (AM/PM):*

DHC Skin Softener (toner)

water, butylene glycol, biosaccharide gum-1, tussilago farfara (coltsfoot) flower extract, sodium PCA, royal jelly extract, aloe barbadensis leaf juice, trehalose, panax ginseng root extract, placental protein, methylparaben, sodium citrate, dipotassium glycyrrhizate, arctostaphylos uva ursi leaf extract, urea, glycerin, yeast extract, hydrolyzed egg shell membrane, magnesium ascorbyl phosphate

*Anti-aging Treatment(AM/PM):*

Derma E Hyaluronic Acid Firming Serum

Purified Water, Glycerin, Botanisil, Hyaluronic Acid (ActimoistÂ® Bio-2), Ester-CÂ®, Allantoin, Panthenol, L-Alanine, L-Leucine, L-Tyrosine, Dimethicone Glycine, Valine, AristoflexÂ®, Ceteareth 20, Xanthan Gum, CitricidalÂ®, Phenoxyethanol, Plumeria Oil.

But I'm also trying out DHC's new Q10 Milk (gel), which seems really nice!

water, glycerin, butylene glycol, pentylene glycol, hydrogenated lecithin, aloe barbadensis leaf juice, phenoxyethanol, salix alba (willow) bark extract, tocotrienols, xanthan gum, carbomer, sodium hyaluronate, potassium hydroxide, ubiquinone, cholesterol, elaeis guineensis (palm) oil, olea europaea (olive) leaf extract, biotin, cyanocobalamin, sodium riboflavin phosphate

*Sun Protection (AM only):*

Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Cream SPF 55 PA+++

Active: octinoxate 7.4%, zinc oxide 13.9%. Inactive: Water, cyclomethicone, butylene glycol, dimethicone, polymethyl methacrylate, dimethicone copolyol, polybutylene glycol/PPG-9/1 copolymer, disteardimonium hectorite, trimethylsiloxysilicate, dextrin palmitate, glycerin, hydrogenated C6-14 olefin polymers, xylitol, methyl gluceth-10, glutathione, sodium glutamate, zinc myristate, dipotassium glycyrrhizate, thiotaurine, scutellaria baicalensis extract, ononis spinosa root extract, ectoin, cyclopentasiloxane, acrylates/dimethicone copolymer, isostearic acid, aluminum hydroxide, stearic acid, trisodium EDTA, silica, alcohol, BHT, phenoxyethanol, methylparaben, ethylparaben, fragrance, titanium dioxide.



*Moisturizer (PM only):*

Weleda Skin Food

Water (Aqua), Lanolin, Peanut Oil, Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Sweet Almond) Oil, Alcohol, Beeswax Cera Flava, Glyceryl Linoleate, Fragrance (Parfum from natural essential oils)*, Hydrolyzed Beeswax, Viola Tricolor (Pansy) Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Marigold, Cholesterol, Limonene*, Linalool*, Geraniol*, Citral*.

*Eye Cream (AM/PM):*

DHC Concentrated Eye Cream

water, cucumis sativus (cucumber) juice, rosmarinus officinalis (rosemary) leaf extract, olea europaea (olive) fruit oil, stearic acid, caprylic/capric triglyceride, aesculus hippocastanum (horse chestnut) seed extract, butylene glycol, hydrogenated castor oil, biosaccharide gum-1, squalane, sodium hyaluronate, sasa veitchii extract, polysorbate 60, glycerin, cetyl alcohol, sorbitan stearate, panax ginseng root extract, royal jelly extract, potassium hydroxide, carbomer, methylparaben, propylparaben, magnesium aluminum silicate, tocopherol, dipotassium glycyrrhizate, citric acid

*Bi-Weekly Treatment (exfoliation)*

Olay Regenerist Microdermabrasion and Peel Kit

*INTERNALLY:*

*Supplements:*

Multivitmain 1x per day

Multimineral complex 2x per day_ paired with_

Extra Magnesium for optimum calcium absorption 2x per day

Flax, Fish and Borage Oil blend 3x per day (EFA sources, essential for healthy skin)

B-50 Complex 1x per day

Antioxidant Complex 1x per day

*Other:*

Lots of water

Low processed food and sugar intake

moderate cardio exercise 6x per week (about 2 miles per session)

adequate sleep

eating enough veggies and fruit

don't smoke

stay out of sun if possible

reduced alcohol intake


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 18, 2006)

I use sunscreen, make sure I exfoliate, eye cream, moisturizer-glycolic acid and my supplements.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 18, 2006)

No kidding! I've been stretching it out because it seems to do such a lovely job of toning and hydrating! Great, another lemming....*sigh* :icon_lol:


----------



## jujubee (Jan 18, 2006)

I use a lot of DDF products, their cleansers are great. I also really like this eye cream by  MD skincare called firming eye gel with vitamin C. It feels really silky and doesn't make the rest of my oily skin more oily, seems to be doing the job it claims to be doing, fine lines look better and I wake up looking rested.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 20, 2006)

I would recommend Avene, La Roche Posay, Vichy or Bioderma - you live in Slovenia, you can probably get them there. Great, stable sunscreen protection with high SPF. Most of them are designed for allergy prone skin. I would especially recomend Avene creme or emulsion, 50+. I heard Avene has best skin care ingridients, such as antioxidants etc. I also love Bioderma skin fluide 100. such high protection and it's extremely light, like a normal cream, not greasy at all :clap.


----------



## cowgirl at hear (Jan 21, 2006)

I recently discovered Pure Deming products. DMAE, High Grade Vit E, Vit C, Idebenone, Jojoba, emu oil...just some of the ingredients. They don't advertise so it's hard to find, thus I decided to buy a bulk amount and pass this great stuff along. They have a 70% repeat customer rate! :clap

Check out this site for more info

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Leony (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi cowgirl at hear,

Welcome to MakeupTalk! Glad to have you here. We love having more Pure Deming product enthusiasts and are happy that you've joined!

You might not have been aware of the spam rules outlined in the registration section. It is considered "spamming" to promote other web sites with referral links. Chances are that you have overlooked this or did not fully understand it. NO big deal! I have edited your post so that it does not have the promotional link. We want you on board, but need to be sensitive to the spam issue. Kindly review our rules here

Once again, thank you for joining MakeupTalk. We look forward to your posts.

Sincerely,

Leony

P.S. You can post a promotional link in your signature. Just go to "edit my profile" and type it the way that you'd like the message to be displayed on your posts.


----------



## cowgirl at hear (Jan 22, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## cowgirl at hear (Jan 22, 2006)

OK, I fixed it...I see someone has actually noticed my error...it was supposed to be Cowgirl_at_Heart I guess I got to typing like a mad woman and missed the "t" Now I guess Im a cowgirl with good hearing LOL


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow! I already know I'm not doing very much to protect my skin from anti-aging. It just recently became apparent to me over the past few months. I've always used a sunscreen in my moisturizer and foundation. I've heard bits about CoQ10, but I haven't looked into it. The number of products that are out there can be so intimidating. I've thought about trying the ROC Skincare line. This is a really great post, so I'll wait until we get some more answers to see if anyone has an opinion on that line, as well as others.


----------



## Zoey (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks! I have Avene and I like it for winter,spring and autumn,but when it's really hot it's a bit too much for me.I like Clinique superdefense for oily skin but would like some alternative.


----------



## rileygirl (Jan 22, 2006)

I say for prevention, and even correction Retin A, glycolic acid, topical Vit C and a good sunscreen.


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 22, 2006)

SPF &amp; 30 &amp;45(depends on how long I'm outside) Renova (for 6 years) Clinique Skin Renewal Cream(or something like that) and ALL ABOUt EYES by Clinique too. I also get various samples of skincare in the mail or, more, with purchases and try those.

I can tell by reading other women's answers, I'm sort of undisiplined when it comes to taking care of my skin.Need to find a program &amp; stick with it more than I do..


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 22, 2006)

Clinique doesn't have best filters, they are not very photostable...

Maybe try Avene 50+ Emulsion (not creme!) - it is designed for oily skin so it mgight be a better option for summer. I didn't try it yet cause it's hard to get it in wintertime but it should be available summertime. There is a polish forum about cosmetics and all girls there seem to love this stuff.

I would personally recommend Bioderma Photoderm max 100 Fluide. It is really light, the lightest GOOD sunscreen I ever tried.


----------



## Zoey (Jan 22, 2006)

I have this exact Avene emulsion and it's too much. I've been to that forum once,but couldn't understand a bit,but English helped,lol,I was going to Poland and wanted to shop as much as possible.


----------



## Zoey (Jan 22, 2006)

Forgot one more thing...I heard this things about CLinique filters,but I would really appreciate some article or some proof or anything why it's like that,Cause I couldn't find anyting.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 23, 2006)

ingridients:

* Active Ingredients: (w/w) *

octyl methoxycinnamate 7.4% (Octinoxate)*, butyl methoxydibenzoylmethane 3% (avobenzone), oxybenzone 2%*

These filters are not perfect. They give weak UVA protection.

According to this site:

http://www.biochemiaurody.com/English/EUfilters.htm

Octinoxate serves as UVB protection.

Oxybenzone blocks some UVA rays but not all of them (information in the article below).

Avobenzone (Parsol) raised many question about its photostability.

here is a site that is not scientific at all but the discussion can give you some ideas about why these filters are not stable:

http://forums.vogue.com.au/archive/i...p/t-88879.html

here is the article which is talking about why the filters available in the US are inferior to those available in Europe, Canada:

http://pubs.acs.org/cen/coverstory/8...unscreens.html

an exert from this article:

Seven UV filters listed in the U.S. monograph block UV-A rays, Shaath says. But *oxybenzone*, for instance, is primarily a UV-B filter that also blocks some UV-A rays. Menthyl anthranilate is not a broad-spectrum UV-A filter. *Avobenzone* provides broad-spectrum UV-A blockage but quickly loses potency on the skin if not formulated properly. Sulisobenzone and dioxybenzone are difficult to solubilize and are rarely used. Two physical blockers, titanium dioxide and zinc oxide, are difficult to incorporate into formulations.

here is the list of the sunscreens containing superior filters:

http://www.biochemiaurody.com/Englis...sunscreens.htm



I heard that Parsol is more stable when it is combined with some stabilizers, for example Octocrylene is supposed to make Parsol more stable (such combination can be find in Cetaphil moisturizer, for example.)

*"Octocrylene* is a weak but stable UVB absorber used to protect other agents from degrading. *Avobenzone *(Parsol-1789) is a benzophenone with fair UVA protection, but it degrades readily and tends to be irritating."

Source: http://www.shorelaser.com/Cosmeceuticals.html

from what I can see, Superdefense dosn't contain any stabilizing agents.

another exert:

Parsol 1789, otherwise known as avobenzone, is a dibenzoylmethane. It is a true UVA absorber. A problem with avobenzones has been an in vitro loss of photostability.7 Some preparations reportedly lose more than a third of their activity after an hour of sun exposure. Newer preparations combine Parsol with stabilizing agents. For example, Ombrelle uses Octocrylene plus Parsol 1789 to augment photostability.

source: http://www.hmpcommunications.com/SA/...00107f3&amp;type=A

Im sorry for giving you so many different sources, but its hard to find all these information in one article  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 23, 2006)

Maybe try Bioderma Fluide 100 then? I dont know if it's available in Slovenia...

Poland is a great place to shop, my wallet suffered a lot this visit :icon_lol:


----------



## Arinna (Jan 23, 2006)

Sunscreen is a MUST for me but unfortunately, I am allergic to chemical sunscreens such as octyl methoxycinnamate, avobenzones etc.. So, I have no choice but resort to physical sunscreens - sob sob sob.... Currently using Clinique Superdefense SPF25.


----------



## Zoey (Jan 23, 2006)

No,it's not available here but I will check ebay

Yeah,it's really cool,didn't have time for clothes,but got loads of Inglot e/s,lol


----------



## Zoey (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you so much for this,I will read it carefully!you are the best!:icon_love


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 23, 2006)

oh cool, ho do you like Inglot e/s? Im hesitant to try it cause I read mixed reviews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

no problem, it was a pleasure cause I had to search more and learned a lot more in the process :icon_chee I really like reading about ingridients, it makes me more aware, I don't want to spend money on stuff that doesn't work that great :icon_lol:


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 23, 2006)

oh that's too bad did you try *Tinosorb?*

I heard it's less itritating than other chemical filters.

http://www.biochemiaurody.com/Englis...sunscreens.htm


----------



## Zoey (Jan 23, 2006)

I like them a lot,with a proper base-MAC paint and CCB work wonders for me now are awesome! I had one base before,that I liked a lot aswell,they didn't crease all day,but they faded some. I couldn't say they are the best I ever had,but they are very very good for the price.You gotta try


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info! last question - which kind do you have?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zoey (Jan 23, 2006)

Hmmm,I have nromal one,lol,sprint,integra, pallete of 5 and another one not sure how it's called and one vertigo. HTH


----------



## nlee22 (Jan 23, 2006)

What i use on my face is AHA at night after cleanser and BHA in the morning. With that you have to put on suncreen spf30. Best anti aging treatments i've use so far. I'm happy with the results on my face with this routine.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Zoey!! To be honest, I have been really disappointed with the skin care lines here in Europe.

And I agree, Dr. Hauscka or whatever sucks. I used to use Annemarie BÃ¶rlind from Germany, which is ok......but..... What I like, what seems to work the best for me is the cheapest, most simple home stuff. I am a big fan of Vitamin E (both internally and externally). I take a capsule of vitamin E (don't buy Vitamin E in a jar, from the store...it does not absorb into your skin/body the way the Vitamin E capsules do) puncture it, mix the fluid with either Soy Oil, Grapeseed Oil (you can get traubenkernel oel as they call it in German here) or almond oil..whichever seems to fit you skin type. Some people even use Olive Oil, but for me this is a little too heavy as I am fair-skinned. I don't put this all over my face. I use it only around my eyes, on the sides of my mouth, and especially on and around my lips.

This plus like Kittyskyfish and Naturally said, along with a good diet, sunscreen and drinking plenty of good water is my sugggestion.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## jessica9 (Feb 23, 2006)

i use retin a every night, and have for the past 10 years now. my skin hasn't changed all that much - i have no lines at all so far. my derm says to keep using it to combat aging, so i do!

in the morning i apply PURE idebenone cream. i have noticed such a HUGE difference in the quality of my skin since starting this stuff! pricey...but worth it!

i use kinerase intensive eye cream...haven't really noticed a difference, but don't really have any lines around my eyes yet...hopefully this helps.

and i always wear an spf 45 sunscreen everyday. hope all this stuff pays off someday! :icon_roll i'm 26 now. when did you guys start noticing the first signs of aging?


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 23, 2006)

I am 25, I noticed my lines (under my eyes) when I was 20-21. but I think it is not matter of aging, it's just the mimic of my face, the way muscles are. I think that some lines on my face might have deepened but I dont know if they really did, or if its only my imagination. I didnt notice definite signs of aging yet. I use sunscreen religiously and I hope it will pay off


----------



## Min (Feb 23, 2006)

I really dont use anything right now im 31 &amp; had some lines under my eyes but they appeared when I started working graveyard shift like 6 yrs ago (tough shift). I used avocado oil but thats about it. The lines have plumped up so hopefully thats will do the job so far it has :icon_bigg .


----------



## hissycat (Feb 24, 2006)

What is "PURE idebenone cream"? What brand is it? Where do you get it? I've never heard of this stuff.

BTW, you're smart to use the Retin A and sunscreen, the two best anti-aging tools around, IMO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hissycat (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree. Expression lines are what seem to be most pronounced, from repetition of smiling or frowning. Of course, as you get older, these lines get deeper.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The sunscreen will definitely pay off!


----------



## jessica9 (Mar 4, 2006)

pure is just a brand that makes an idebenone cream. prevage is the most famous brand, and now markets for 150 dollars! the one i use is less expensive and works just as good or better in my opinion. idebenone is now thought to be the most powerful antioxidant. skinstore.com sells both prevage and pure, and that's where i buy mine.


----------



## elljmz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for this info!


----------



## msd67 (Mar 4, 2006)

Girls, I can't stress this enough! Take care of your hands! I'm in my mid 50's and my face looks pretty decent because I've always used good skin care. But I've neglected sunscreen on my hands until the last few yrs. and I think they really show my age.


----------



## siamesekat (Mar 5, 2006)

Has anyone had any experience between loreal refinish compared to olay's regenerist microdermabrasion and pell kit? Which one is better? I'm kinda young and have very oily skin that is very blemish prone.....I'm more looking for a product that can take care of my acne scars...anyone with advice? The only OTC products that have addressed scars are "anti-aging" products. Thanks!


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 5, 2006)

I am only using anti-aging products for my eyes since the rest of my skin is very oily. I am using Olay Regenerist Eye Serum, and am currently using L'Oreal Visible Lift Eye Concealor which has some built-in anti-aging ingredients, but I might switch concealors since I'm not sure this one matches my skin perfectly. I started using these products after I first started seeing fine lines under my eyes, and while these products haven't made the lines any better, they don't seem to be getting any worse either so I can deal with that!


----------



## jen19 (Mar 6, 2006)

Girls, I have used everything out there, from the cheapest drugstore brands to Chanel and the absolute best are the Alpha Hydrox products, in the red box! You can find them at drugstores and discount stores. The 10% lotion or oil free gel is the main one I use, it costs about $10 +/- I beleive they contain the highest amount of the acid that you can get over the counter, with the right ph to make it work.

I used to tan but now i take much better care of my skin, but you don't have to spend a fortune to do this- a good spf lotion (make sure it has either zinc or titanium dioxide or avobenzone (sp???)) with at least an spf 15, and the Alpha Hydrox at night, maybe some eye cream and thats it! I understand the "luxury" factor of using some of those high price lines, as long as you know what they REALLY do and don't do!


----------



## minivanmom (Mar 6, 2006)

Have to agree with Jen. As I get older (now 45) I have discovered that I don't need to spend a fortune on high end stuff to have decent skin.

I wash with Alpha Hydrox Foaming Face wash at night (and Plexion perscription sometimes) with a face brush in the pm, wash with a bha/aha cleanswer in the morning and use 2.5% bp.very sparingly. I find with a face brush, I don't need to use a chemical exfoliator any more. I use some plain oil (almond, grapeseed or jojoba) sparingly under my eyes at night, or green cream or renova just as needed.

Other than that, I use a Purpose sunscreen religiously. I don't look 25 anymore and I still have lines next to my eyes, but my skin in nicely hydrated and and blemish free for the first time in a long time. I actually don't wear foundation anymore either.

Donna


----------



## jen19 (Mar 6, 2006)

I also just started using Bare Minerals, which I love, and my skin has seemed smoother because of it- I'm not sure if it's because I'm not putting liquid foundation and other ingredient-loaded makeup on my skin, or if it's the

Bare Vitamins Skin Rever-upper...the skin rever-upper contains glycolic and salicylic acids, and I also use the cheapo Alpha Hydrox 10% glycolic at night.

Well, whatever it is, my skin looks better and the makeup is supposed to be so good for your skin that you can sleep in it (not that I would! )

Jen


----------



## maryfitz24 (Mar 7, 2006)

I am currently using Arbonne's RE9 skin care. My skin looks brighter and hydrated. I also religiously use SunBlock SPF from Clinique (now they make the SPF 40 which I will purchase).

I also drink a great deal of water.


----------



## sugar8 (Mar 8, 2006)

I use Retin-A nightly. Have since I was like 15 and I am 32.


----------



## jessica9 (Mar 9, 2006)

so have i, and i am 25 now. my dermatologist says that the difference will definately show when i am older. can you notice a difference in the quality of your skin compared with your friends'?


----------



## sugar8 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes, I do notice a difference- at 32 I have no wrinkles at all (thank GOD), like you my dermatologist said the exact same words and they are beyond true! Retin-A is WAY worth it and costs no more than using a skin line from a dept. store, only you get 100 times better results.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 9, 2006)

yeah, this is great advicde.. just recently I started buying hand creams with spf in it. I wish more hand creams had sunprotection, there is not much choice in the drugstores.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 9, 2006)

jen, what is the full name of this product? can I get it in regular CVS? I dont remember seein it anywhere.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 9, 2006)

can you say something more about this product? sorry for all these questions, but I never heard of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angr89 (Mar 9, 2006)

When you say Retin-A, is that the brand name or just the ingrediant to look for? If it's a different brand name, what brand do you use?


----------



## jen19 (Mar 9, 2006)

The name of the product IS Alpha Hydrox, red box- cvs probably carries it but if not you can get it at most other drug stores, walgreens, Eckerd, Rite Aid - I've seen it at Walmart and Kmart too, though not all of them. The company also has a website.

Look for the lotion or oil free formula w/ 10% glycolic acid. Theres a cleanser but unless the stuff sits on your face, it doesn't really do anything so don't waste your money on something you just rinse down the drain.

You have to use it consistantly to see results so give it time, use it everynight, I LOVE the stuff! And it's so cheap. Estee Lauder's Fruition has the same ingredients in it, only just a fraction of the amount, and they charge over $40 last time I checked. The same goes for alot of the AHA stuff. You need a good percentage for it to work and the product also has to have the proper PH, which Alpha Hydrox has. Just goes to show, you don't HAVE to spend top dollar for this stuff! The only drawback is that the higher end products tend to smell better, be more luxurious, have prettier packaging....I admit to liking all that too, but I want to spend my hard earned $$$$ on something that WORKS!!!!!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 9, 2006)

jen, thank you so much for answering my question, I will definitely check out this product. I already used some acidic treatments, but weaker, maybe it's time to try higher concentration ones :sdrop:


----------



## katherine jouan (Mar 10, 2006)

renova in the pm...works great:bandit:


----------



## bizimom (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks jen19! I am going in search of that lotion. My husband will be very happy for me not to spend a bunch of cash for what he calls "that cr_p that you put on your face!" Leslie.


----------



## blonde_edie (Nov 23, 2006)

I find what I do INTERNALLY as important - if not more - than what I do externally.

Drink as much water as possible - I drink 4 ltrs a day

Avoid caffeine

Fish and other omega 3 fatty acids

A lot of vegetables - watch fruit though due to sugar levels

A lot of fibre

And exercise like yoga

Sunscreen every single day with a min of 30spf

Avoid sun bathing

Wear a good pair of sunglasses to avoid squinting

Wash face with a gentle cleaner every AM and PM.

And I swear by DIOR CAPTURE skincare - soooo good!

Nicole


----------



## Leony (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm almost finish with EL advance night repair (third bottle). I LOVE the product, but I'm thinking to try other anti aging as well. Hope I could find it, if ot I probably back using the EL advance night repair.


----------



## traveller (Nov 24, 2006)

I like vitamin c serums like skinceuticals 20, the retinol made my skin peel so I'm sticking with vitamin c.


----------



## monniej (Nov 24, 2006)

my sundari moisturizer has an sodium hyaluronate additive that helps to give the skin elasticity. i like the fact that it address many issues in one product.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 24, 2006)

drink a lot, but not as much as possible - there are actually known cases of deadly water intoxication.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

None... I plan on getting DHC (as I have for months now!)... I want their Q10 Enzyme line...


----------



## Kristy Callaway (Apr 16, 2011)

I use a vitamin C cleanser in the morning. Once every 10 days I apply a 30% strength TCA peel, followed by a moisturizer with retinol such as Roc deep wrinkle treatment. Before leaving the house I use a moisturizer containing SPF 30. I switch brands so often its hard for me to name the exact brand but one SPF 30 I really like is by avalon organics. Honestly, there is no way to prevent the aging process without surgery or injections. There are some things you can do besides that one is to always wear sunscreen. I recommend atleast an SPF 30 just for casually doing your daily routine. If your going to be in the sun all day such as on a boat then I'd recommend using a sunblock of at least 50. Secondly, wash your face morning and night. Never sleep with make-up on! Don't wash your face in water too hot. Don't rub your eyes. It pulls at the delicate skin under neat causing bags when you get older. There is fat and collagen in your face when you are young, as you get older it gradually moves down. This is why people get sagging skin and wrinkles. They no longer have the fat and collagen under the skin to fill it out. Products containing retinol are suppose to help stimulate collagen renewal.


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 16, 2011)

Caudalie Pulpe Vitaminee 1st Wrinkle Serum (PM - back to using! Though I now have my eye on a ole henriksen one...) Caudalie Pulpe Vitaminee Eye &amp; Lip Contour Cream (just on my eyes) Yes to Carrots! Eye Can C Eye Contour Cream SPF30 or more everyday Dermalogica Cream Exfoliant, once/week (any more and I find it overkill. Loaded with Lactic Acid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) ETA: I am 24.


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 17, 2011)

Okay here we go I have a long list lol!! I use Clinique's 3 step, make up remover, emergency mask, and 7 day and daily exfoliators. For moisturizer I alternate a glycolic, and Oil of Olay. I just got Lancome's night serum as it had amazing reviews and the pore minimizer serum as well as Dior snow. I also use Lancome's day wear and regenerist SPF. Then for eye creams I have a vitamin c one to prevent crows feet!! Sometimes I was my face with Oil of Olay products if I am travelling so I don't have to worry if I leave it at a hotel or something!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## janetpron (May 28, 2011)

My anti-aging program has become very simple......cleanse and moisturize......that is all. I used to use La Prairie and Weleda....but then found richard steffan switzerland last year...they are a smaller private company and ship direct to their customers around the world.  The products are fabulous and their prices are very fair.  I absolutely love their cleansing milk lotion and the face moisture lotion.  Nothing has ever felt better on my skin.


----------



## emeraldnguyen (May 29, 2011)

Well, externally there are thousands of products out there that you guys are more of an expert than me. I just share my internal routine which works for me: Drinks: I stay away from soft drinks as much as possible. Here're some of my drinks: - Green tea (in full leaf form) - Artichoke + Rose + Chamomile (I buy dried flowers of the 3 kinds and boil them together, then add honey). Artichoke is good for liver, roses add radiance to your skin while chamomile cools you down) - Home made soya milk (making with soya milk machine) - Sugarcane juice (100% sugarcane) - Coconut juice - Black/Red bean drink ( Easy! You put a small amount of black/red beans into a sauce pan, stir until they get cracked, then add water and boil about 5-10 min until you have a dark juice. But dont overcook the beans. Then get rids of the beans and drink with ice, dont add sugar) During my pregnancy, as I limit my skincare usage, these drinks help my skin clear and rarely do I have pimples. Also I only put on 9kg till my 9 months ( just in my belly) while the rest of my body stays the slim and I feel good ^^ Try them, they're natural and full of goodness for your body.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## jadamiranda (Jun 17, 2011)

I use a day cream moisturizer with spf 15 and a night cream from Omorovicza which has peptides.


----------



## NicoleR71 (Jul 25, 2011)

My friend recommended AuraVie 3 in1 Treatment. I guess they are having a discount of 40%off your entire order. Here is the coupon code: FORUM40.  She had amazing reviews about this product. Enjoy.


----------



## Penny102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello gurls... I have been using skinlastin since long time and i found it is very useful and effective for our skin. You must use this product.............


----------



## jodevizes (Jul 30, 2011)

This is great advice although I would reccomend just an hours sunbathing in the morning as it is really good for the body's production of vitamin D which is vital for a healthy body.



> Originally Posted by *blonde_edie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find what I do INTERNALLY as important - if not more - than what I do externally.
> 
> ...


----------

